# The best HQ?



## Frogthor (Mar 13, 2010)

What is your opinion for the best CSM HQ


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

It would depend on the style of the army.

I see Vulcan being quite popular in tournaments, giving twin linked in all flamers, melta, MC thunderhammers. And himself being a quite good CC character with 3+ invul and relic blade.

If you like sternguard, maybe Pedro would be better?

Or maybe Lysander, who is quite a beast in CC!


Other than that, I see a librarian being wery useful, as it provides anti-psyker to your army, now that we see more and more powerful psychic powers. I know I wouldn't leave homw without a rune priest at the least (Even though that is the SW codex) :grin:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh sweet Jesus not this again. not to sound offensive, but fallow these simple steps open your eyes look at codex and it should become fairly blatantly obvious which is the current best HQ for CSM.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Find Eternal warrior USr. Stop.


----------



## odorofdeath (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, another aspect of the C:CSM's narrowness: there is only 1 halfway decent hq. I'm not really complaining, I love demon princes as much as the next guy, but chaos lords are pretty much terrible and sorcerers are only decent. This one-sided aspect to the codex makes for very boring armies.


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

The Daemon Prince in my humble opinion is the best HQ choice in the CSM codex. He has EW, is a monstrous creature, a psyker and has an impressive stat line. 

Here is a link that provides more information on the subject than I ever could http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49335 
Chaos Space Marine Tactics by Broken Sword. 
If you haven't already had a look at it, you definately should. It's basically a text book for CSM armies.

I hope this helps!


----------



## atatjacob1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmmm...

It would depend on the style of the army.

I see Vulcan being quite popular in tournaments, giving twin linked in all flamers, melta, MC thunderhammers. And himself being a quite good CC character with 3+ invul and relic blade.

If you like sternguard, maybe Pedro would be better?

Or maybe Lysander, who is quite a beast in CC!


Other than that, I see a librarian being wery useful, as it provides anti-psyker to your army, now that we see more and more powerful psychic powers. I know I wouldn't leave homw without a rune priest at the least (Even though that is the SW codex) *DUDE THATS NORMAL SPACE MARINES*

I think a sorcer is cool, especially for fluff, why would a DP be seen running around with such...such...._N00BS_. Not you the troops and any other choices you've selected.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Threadmancy much? The OP also asked for CSM HQs.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

flying lash, nuff said


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

personaly i like summoned greater daemons, pretty beast in CC.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Stupid question. 

My answer offers nothing to a thread that doesn't deserve a response.

I'm a genious


----------

